# Titanium Coils are much better



## Gizmo (30/6/15)

I have tested the titanium coils on the Evic VT and the vape is far better on the titanium coils.. I think Titanium is the way for temp sensing.. 

Your feedback on titanium?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/6/15)

But maybe we should take this into account

http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/health-risks-of-titanium/


----------



## SunRam (2/7/15)

I prefer the titanium over the nickel coils as well. It seems as if you get more consistency with the titanium.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/7/15)

Ok, i haven't tried titanium on my VT yet. But as far as i'm aware, titanium only gets dangerous over 415C, which imho is way hotter than anyones going to be vaping.

It is used routinely for medical implants (Crowns, knee/hip replacement, etc) so it is pretty safe, I think its pretty hard to be allergic to it Hence its use for prosthesis.

The biggest thing is making sure it never gets hot enough to degrade, because then you'll be playing with something thats pretty dangerous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (2/7/15)

For me, titanium falls in the same category as silica wicking. Functionally, they might be superior in many aspects, but in general they do come with a risk potential that is higher than the norm. As with everything in vaping, being informed is the first step, what you do with the information is your choice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/7/15)

huffnpuff said:


> For me, titanium falls in the same category as silica wicking. Functionally, they might be superior in many aspects, but in general they do come with a risk potential that is higher than the norm. As with everything in vaping, being informed is the first step, what you do with the information is your choice.


 
fair enough man, to each his own


----------



## Mike (2/7/15)

Here's some more discussion on Ti wire

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/titanium-wire.t12065/#post-230625


----------



## JW Flynn (2/7/15)

I have to say in my evic vt the titanium coil is definitely better than the nickel one.. will try and get some more of both to see if it was not a dud nickel coil... but for now, the titanium one was the best one of the two

but in my rebuilt occ coils the nickel performs pretty well on the subtank mini... with the bigger holes mod the taste and vapor went up dramatically...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SunRam (3/7/15)

I must say, initially I thought the small holes on the ego TC coils are not keeping up with the juice feed, but having used the kanger TC coils in the subtank mini for a week, I much prefer the ego TC coils over the kanger ones, since it actually feeds faster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/7/15)

Ok, just chucked my titanium coil in. Running it at max power with a temp limit of 210C Flavour seems a little better, its way more responsive than the nickel. Does help that i'm using this s***y juice (Halo) really why this stuff is so expensive is beyond me, its drivel. 

But, I digress. so far so good.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/7/15)

This is strange, as my experience with titanium has been toilet so far. The Evic VT Titanium coils give me a good flavour for about 2 tanks then go useless. I've used 4 so far with the same results, well not all same results because 2 of them were duds!
I've built a coil with some titanium wire, and while it works well on the SX mini with the new Upgrade, it was no better than Nickel or Kanthal to me. Just my experiences!!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/7/15)

Strange i've found nickel to just be crap, TBH. stock coil, lasted me about 2 days, then was leaking, resistance was twitchy. 

Nickel as a wire itself, is a pain to build with, and the resistance is so low you need 10 million wraps to get anywhere. 

Guess its just different strokes.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/7/15)

I agree with the Nickel being a pain in the ass to work with. I still think Kanthal gives me the best vape of all!!!


----------



## stevie g (6/7/15)

not true I use 8 wraps on my lemo 2 and am way above minimum ohms. Just put a strand of kanthal in with the legs so they tighten down well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/7/15)

Sprint said:


> not true I use 8 wraps on my lemo 2 and am way above minimum ohms. Just put a strand of kanthal in with the legs so they tighten down well.



Ye but dual coiling a dripper with 26g nickel is a pain in the plums.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (6/7/15)

true


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/7/15)

Vapingreek, said it best. For guys who've got vaping without temp regulation down. its kinda a waste of time. Temp control is more for newer vapers, or vapers who don't want to delve to deeply into this stuff. 

I can vape my cotton white in a dripper with a kanthal build, and not get a dry hit. you just develop a sense for it.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Useful 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/7/15)

that said, temp control does make some drippers a lot nicer to use. Freakshow mini for one.


----------



## stevie g (6/7/15)

nope I have to disagree I will never make another coil with kanthal. Keeping a massive dripper coil at just the right temp is much safer than a hot vape.


----------



## kev mac (6/7/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Strange i've found nickel to just be crap, TBH. stock coil, lasted me about 2 days, then was leaking, resistance was twitchy.
> 
> Nickel as a wire itself, is a pain to build with, and the resistance is so low you need 10 million wraps to get anywhere.
> 
> Guess its just different strokes.


Have you tried twisting w/kanthal ?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Have you tried twisting w/kanthal ?



I have, but that lowers the resistance even further, so you need even more wraps.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/7/15)

Sprint said:


> nope I have to disagree I will never make another coil with kanthal. Keeping a massive dripper coil at just the right temp is much safer than a hot vape.



To each his own, if it works for you, then stick to it. I have had some weird reactions to nickel in the past, so I'm a little less comfortable with it. Titanium on the other hand, appears to be the one for me.

Also just judging the feel of the vape (not at all scientific) when i drip my 0.2 ohm kanthal build at 65-70W, the heat, honestly doesn't feel like its astronomically higher than dripping a 0.10 nickel dual coil in a dripper at 220C. 

As long as your builds saturated enough theres no significantly increased danger with kanthal, or at least not that i've read about.


----------



## Gizmo (6/7/15)

I agree. I am still not 100 percent sold on temperature control.. I have noticed it works well if a tank is nearly empty. But other then that. Is it really such a massive deal... Maybe I need a
Some veterans to enlighten me because I still use the m80 with the vision mk over the evic vts temp sensing 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/7/15)

Gizmo said:


> I agree. I am still not 100 percent sold on temperature control.. I have noticed it works well if a tank is nearly empty. But other then that. Is it really such a massive deal... Maybe I need a
> Some veterans to enlighten me because I still use the m80 with the vision mk over the evic vts temp sensing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk



Have you tried dripping with it in TC mode? its a pretty novel experience.


----------



## Silver (7/7/15)

I am finding this to be a very interesting thread from the perspective of not having gone the temp control route yet. Mainly because of time but also because i am hesitant hearing all the issues with building your own temp control coils.

Reactions: Can relate 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/7/15)

Silver said:


> I am finding this to be a very interesting thread from the perspective of not having gone the temp control route yet. Mainly because of time but also because i am hesitant hearing all the issues with building your own temp control coils.


It's not that bad. It's a learning curve. It's like wrapping a coil with copper wire. Very soft and easy to deform. But once you get used to it. It's ok. From what I hear. Titanium is much harder. And because it's higher resistance. It's more like building with kanthal. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/7/15)

Silver said:


> I am finding this to be a very interesting thread from the perspective of not having gone the temp control route yet. Mainly because of time but also because i am hesitant hearing all the issues with building your own temp control coils.


Same here. A few comments coming through that TC is a sales gimmick, does not really make much of a difference, difficult to build, still dud commercial coils, etcetera.


----------



## Silver (7/7/15)

Andre said:


> Same here. A few comments coming through that TC is a sales gimmick, does not really make much of a difference, difficult to build, still dud commercial coils, etcetera.



I think for me I would not go with commercial coils, so the hassle of building my own coils with Nickel is what has been putting me off. Anyway, i will try it, just a matter of when. Maybe the Titanium will be better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (7/7/15)

Silver said:


> I think for me I would not go with commercial coils, so the hassle of building my own coils with Nickel is what has been putting me off. Anyway, i will try it, just a matter of when. Maybe the Titanium will be better.


I again love the challenge of building coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JimmyZee (7/7/15)

Where are you guys getting titanium wire? I've built my 2nd nickel coil so far 7 wraps 2.5mm ID & it comes in at 0.05 ohms. Works flawlessly on the VT in temp mode. No dry hits till the tank is empty. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## rvdwesth (7/7/15)

I'm on day 2 with TC and 5 tanks of juice later I am more and more loving it!
Considering that I am a chain vaper of max VG @ 6mg, i have not had a dry hit yet, and every drag tastes EXACTLY the same. This i love.
I am yet to try a rebuild - but still enjoying the commercial coil supplied, I can however hear the dripper and the wire calling out my name
My only comment so far is that I found that playing with temp is a must when you switch flavors, not all flavors like the same temp in my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JimmyZee (7/7/15)

I just got a reply from Rob @ stealthvape. He will have titanium wire in stock the weekend.... in case anyone else wants some. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Russell (19/7/15)

Found this info on a different forum,
"Titanium makes very good coils, it has no taste, there's no allergic reaction from it, and is easy to work with. There's a certain amount of springiness in it, which you can take out by a quick run through a low pressure blue gas flame. Don't let the wire change color, quickly run it through the flame at 3 seconds per foot of wire. That's all it needs to remove the springiness. This should be done to all types of wire, Dr F recommends not heating any wire until it glows red. The surface oxidizes and minute particles can flake off, it is not healthy if it's inhaled. Titanium coils work well with rayon wicks. The evic VT has Ti mode, I use 26g to build a 9 wrap 2.5mm I.D Ti coil, on my Lemo 2, it comes out at .38ohms, on the evic in TC, for a great vape."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (19/7/15)

Guys have you guys seen the new ni 200 coils for the zephyrus. They are dual coil but in series so they aren't super low ohm. Does anyone know how to build a series coil (I might have and idea but haven't tried it yet). And if someone has can they pls comment on its effectiveness


----------



## kev mac (19/7/15)

Gizmo said:


> I agree. I am still not 100 percent sold on temperature control.. I have noticed it works well if a tank is nearly empty. But other then that. Is it really such a massive deal... Maybe I need a
> Some veterans to enlighten me because I still use the m80 with the vision mk over the evic vts temp sensing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


I think there's definitely a difference in the vape between the two types of mods.temp.cont. naturally gives a cooler vape (ipv4) than my god 180s and I enjoy both but I'll always use non temp cont. mods along w/ t.c. and enjoy both. Also is the cost of titanium cost much more than nick.?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (24/7/15)

hmmmm, this dude is talking some sense....

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## kev mac (25/7/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> hmmmm, this dude is talking some sense....



Thought provoking indeed.


----------



## kev mac (25/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Thought provoking indeed.


Would love @Johans'opinion on this one


----------



## johan (25/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Would love @Johans'opinion on this one



I am not a metallurgist, but what I picked up on his video (please note: I don't shoot down this guy, he probably knows 100 times more about metallurgy than I do):

Aluminium _per se_ has been proven to leech into food and aluminium (one of the materials used to form Kathal A1 alloy) cooking utensils are not to be found anymore in 1'st world countries.
Has there been any studies done on Kanthal A1? I don't know.
Many RDA's & RTA's are nickel- and/or chrome plated and hence made of alloys, that contains _inter alia_ nickel.
As I posted earlier on this thread; all metals are toxic to humans and animals, its the quantity beyond the body's threshold that determines the level of danger - "thus; all things in moderation, including moderation itself".

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/7/15)

johan said:


> I am not a metallurgist, but what I picked up on his video (please note: I don't shoot down this guy, he probably knows 100 times more about metallurgy than I do):
> 
> Aluminium _per se_ has been proven to leech into food and aluminium (one of the materials used to form Kathal A1 alloy) cooking utensils are not to be found anymore in 1'st world countries.
> Has there been any studies done on Kanthal A1? I don't know.
> ...




i think you're right, but i think once you alloy something with nickel, or aluminium for that matter, you get rid of the leaching problem, but what we're using for temp control is effectively 99% pure nickel, so theres nothing to stop it leaching, thats if i understand the chemistry of it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (25/7/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> hmmmm, this dude is talking some sense....



Unfortunately I am rather disappointed in this mans review of nickel. Yes he did give the dangers of nickel etc but he did not once state the temperature at which nickel releases the dangerous chemicals. He also forgot to mention that people who are allergic to nickel are mostly aware of their allergy. 
Pls read this full summary of ni 200 and ni 201 metal and notice how it stated that it is safe for use in food and how it only becomes dangerous at over 600 f.
Here is the pdf 
http://www.specialmetals.com/documents/Nickel 200 & 201.pdf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe (25/7/15)

I am not an expert but These are just my opinions. Also well done to this man to keep us on our feet and aware of the dangers that we face.


----------



## kev mac (25/7/15)

Thank


johan said:


> I am not a metallurgist, but what I picked up on his video (please note: I don't shoot down this guy, he probably knows 100 times more about metallurgy than I do):
> 
> Aluminium _per se_ has been proven to leech into food and aluminium (one of the materials used to form Kathal A1 alloy) cooking utensils are not to be found anymore in 1'st world countries.
> Has there been any studies done on Kanthal A1? I don't know.
> ...


Thanks@Johan,with most things vape still under studied things such as this(not to discredit anyone) will pop up and give worryworts like myself the willies.


----------



## kev mac (7/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> I have tested the titanium coils on the Evic VT and the vape is far better on the titanium coils.. I think Titanium is the way for temp sensing..
> 
> Your feedback on titanium?


Is .50mm=24g?


----------

